# [Giúp em] Có sữa nào tăng chiều cao cho bé không ạ?



## Kieu Phuong Le (2/2/21)

Các mẹ ơi tăng chiều cao cho con (bé nhà mình 3 tuổi) cần chế độ dinh dưỡng thế nào ạ? Bé nhà em thấp quá ạ, đi đón con nhìn các bạn mà buồn ghê. Bên cạnh chế độ dinh dưỡng thì các mẹ review giúp em 1 số loại sữa tăng chiều cao với ạ. Em tìm hiểu 1 hồi mà thấy hoang mang quá chẳng biết chọn sữa nào bây giờ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (2/2/21)

Mom cho con uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt nè, thành phần dinh dưỡng trong sữa này cao, có bổ sung hàm canxi cao giúp con phát triển chiều cao tốt


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (2/2/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mom cho con uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt nè, thành phần dinh dưỡng trong sữa này cao, có bổ sung hàm canxi cao giúp con phát triển chiều cao tốt


Uống sữa này con có táo ko vậy chị


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (2/2/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Uống sữa này con có táo ko vậy chị


Sữa này có chứa Probiotics men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột và hệ tiêu hóa của con đó mom, ko làm con táo hay nóng trong gì đâu


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (2/2/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Sữa này có chứa Probiotics men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột và hệ tiêu hóa của con đó mom, ko làm con táo hay nóng trong gì đâu


Nghe ổn nhỉ, kiểu này đổi sang sữa này cho con uống xem sao


----------



## trần thanh kiều (2/2/21)

Kid power đó mom, sữa này tốt, trộm vía con uống tăng chiều cao và tăng cân ổn định đó


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (2/2/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Kid power đó mom, sữa này tốt, trộm vía con uống tăng chiều cao và tăng cân ổn định đó


Mom cho con uống lâu chưa


----------



## trần thanh kiều (2/2/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Mom cho con uống lâu chưa


Bé 1t là mình bổ sung cho con r, đến nay cũng đc 4 năm r, dòng này tốt, con hợp sữa nữa nên ko muốn đổi luôn


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (2/2/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Bé 1t là mình bổ sung cho con r, đến nay cũng đc 4 năm r, dòng này tốt, con hợp sữa nữa nên ko muốn đổi luôn


bé e năm nay 2t r, cũng kiểu thấp bé nhẹ cân, chắc đổi sữa cho con xem sao chứ


----------



## Phương Thùy (2/2/21)

Chị cho con uống kid power đó, sữa này tốt,nhiều dưỡng chất này


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (2/2/21)

Con mình cũng ốm yếu suốt, 5 tuổi nhưng vẫn bé hơn so với các bạn ấy, tìm đủ loại thấy kid power tốt, có nh dưỡng chất nên chiều cao và cân nậng của con đó


----------



## Như Ngọc (2/2/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Con mình cũng ốm yếu suốt, 5 tuổi nhưng vẫn bé hơn so với các bạn ấy, tìm đủ loại thấy kid power tốt, có nh dưỡng chất nên chiều cao và cân nậng của con đó


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy ạ


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (2/2/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy ạ


Sữa Kid Power có hàm lượng Canxi CPP cao dễ hấp thu hơn rất nhiều so với các sản phẩm khác, bổ sung thêm  hệ Acid Lactic giúp tiêu hóa tốt, chống tiêu chảy, táo bón ở trẻ nữa, tốt đó mom


----------



## Như Ngọc (2/2/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Sữa Kid Power có hàm lượng Canxi CPP cao dễ hấp thu hơn rất nhiều so với các sản phẩm khác, bổ sung thêm  hệ Acid Lactic giúp tiêu hóa tốt, chống tiêu chảy, táo bón ở trẻ nữa, tốt đó mom


Mụa ở đâu vậy chị


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (2/2/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Mụa ở đâu vậy chị


Mom mua đây hàng chính hãng luôn nè Đăng nhập Facebook


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (2/2/21)

Quan tâm, mình cũng đang muốn tìm dòng sữa nào ổn định tiêu hóa và phát triển chiều cao cho con


----------



## Linh Đoàn (2/2/21)

E cũng tìm hiểu đủ dòng r, thấy kid power tốt cho con đó chị, sữa này đầy đủ dinh dưỡng giúp con phát triển toàn diện luôn ấy


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (2/2/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> E cũng tìm hiểu đủ dòng r, thấy kid power tốt cho con đó chị, sữa này đầy đủ dinh dưỡng giúp con phát triển toàn diện luôn ấy


Sữa này của nước nào vậy chị


----------



## Linh Đoàn (2/2/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Sữa này của nước nào vậy chị


Dòng này của Hàn đó


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (2/2/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Dòng này của Hàn đó


Chắc đợt này cho uống sữa Hàn xem, chứ e là cũng thửu đủ loại sữa cho con r, thấy con ko hợp phải


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (2/2/21)

Mom cho con uống kid power ấy sữa này bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột của con nè


----------



## Trang Lê (2/2/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mom cho con uống kid power ấy sữa này bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột của con nè


Sữa này bé mấy tuổi là uống đc r vậy chị


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (2/2/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Sữa này bé mấy tuổi là uống đc r vậy chị


Dòng này cho bé từ 1-10t đó mom


----------



## Trang Lê (2/2/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Dòng này cho bé từ 1-10t đó mom


Cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc ko nhỉ


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (2/2/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc ko nhỉ


Tùy theo nhu cầu của con ấy,  pha ít lại uống nh lần trong này cũng đc mà


----------



## Ngọc Lê (3/2/21)

Kid power dó mom, có hàm lượng Canxi CPP cao dễ hấp thu, chiều cao của con phát triển  nè


----------



## Kim Liên (3/2/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Kid power dó mom, có hàm lượng Canxi CPP cao dễ hấp thu, chiều cao của con phát triển  nè


Mom cho con uống thường xuyên ko mom


----------



## Ngọc Lê (3/2/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> Mom cho con uống thường xuyên ko mom


Ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r nè


----------



## Kim Liên (3/2/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r nè


Ổn nhỉ, chắc e cũng đổi sang sữa này cho con uống


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (3/2/21)

Quan tâm e cũng đang muốn tìm dòng nào tăng chiều cao cho con tốt


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (3/2/21)

Chọn kid power cho con đó mom, sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho con nè, trộm vía con uống tăng cân và chiều cao đó


----------



## Hoài Thương (3/2/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Chọn kid power cho con đó mom, sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho con nè, trộm vía con uống tăng cân và chiều cao đó


Hàm lượng canxi trong sữa cao có làm con táo ko m nhỉ


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (3/2/21)

Hoài Thương nói:


> Hàm lượng canxi trong sữa cao có làm con táo ko m nhỉ


Sữa có bổ sung Probiotics lên men từ thực vật, giúp đường ruột ko làm con táo đâu m ơi


----------



## Hoài Thương (3/2/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Sữa có bổ sung Probiotics lên men từ thực vật, giúp đường ruột ko làm con táo đâu m ơi


Ổn áp phết, đổi sang dòng này cho con uống luôn


----------



## Oanh Tran (3/2/21)

Mom cho con uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt mà đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho con phát triển toàn diện ấy


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (3/2/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Mom cho con uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt mà đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho con phát triển toàn diện ấy


Đúng r mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này đó, thấy con ăn uống đc hơn, chiều cao và cân nặng tăng đều ấy


----------



## Oanh Tran (3/2/21)

Kieu Phuong Le nói:


> Đúng r mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này đó, thấy con ăn uống đc hơn, chiều cao và cân nặng tăng đều ấy


Giờ sữa tốt, con hợp nữa cứ cho con uống thôi m


----------



## Phượng Vũ (3/2/21)

E đang cho con uống kid power nè, difmg này hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó, mom tìm hiểu xem sao nhé


----------



## Kiều Trang (3/2/21)

Chị chọn kid power loại của hàn ấy, sữa này chứa Canxi CPP cao hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con nè


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (3/2/21)

Kiều Trang nói:


> Chị chọn kid power loại của hàn ấy, sữa này chứa Canxi CPP cao hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con nè


Mua ở đâu đc chính hãng vậy chị


----------



## Kiều Trang (3/2/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Mua ở đâu đc chính hãng vậy chị


E toàn mua trên fb chính của hãng này, sữa chuẩn chất lượng luôn nè


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (3/2/21)

Kiều Trang nói:


> E toàn mua trên fb chính của hãng này, sữa chuẩn chất lượng luôn nè


Cảm ơn mom nha để e tìm mua ở đây xem sao


----------



## Vong Tiện (3/2/21)

Đổi sang kid power cho đi mom, sữa này hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (3/2/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Đổi sang kid power cho đi mom, sữa này hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó


E đang cho con uống sữa khác giờ đổi sang kid power này đc ko nhỉ, có gây táo cho con ko


----------



## Vong Tiện (3/2/21)

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> E đang cho con uống sữa khác giờ đổi sang kid power này đc ko nhỉ, có gây táo cho con ko


Dòng này có men tiêu hóa mát, ko làm con táo gì đâu


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (3/2/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Dòng này có men tiêu hóa mát, ko làm con táo gì đâu


Thế chắc đổi qua sữa này cho con uống luôn


----------



## trần phương thanh (3/2/21)

Kid power của hàn ấy chị, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao tốt nhất luôn đấy


----------



## Diễm Lệ (3/2/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Kid power của hàn ấy chị, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao tốt nhất luôn đấy


Sữa này còn bổ sung DHA  và vitamin A giúp trí não và thị thực của con phát triển ấy


----------



## trần phương thanh (3/2/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Sữa này còn bổ sung DHA  và vitamin A giúp trí não và thị thực của con phát triển ấy


Ừa đó ấy, giờ cho con uống cái gì cũng phải tìm hiểu kĩ thành phần, tốt là cho con dùng thôi


----------



## Gia Nghi (3/2/21)

Chọn kid power của hàn ấy mom , thành phần vượt trội hơn nhiều so với những dòng khác ấy


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (3/2/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Chọn kid power của hàn ấy mom , thành phần vượt trội hơn nhiều so với những dòng khác ấy


Đúng r sữa này nh dưỡng chất hỗ trợ phát triển toàn diện cho con nè


----------

